# What would you have done...



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Well this is the deal. I went to a small town horse event over the weekend. There were a dozen or so local vendors selling out of the back of the trailer. One vendor had couple bales of grass hay (real nice hay, 2nd cutting at least 60 lbs.) on display for $3.50/bale with 150 bales back at the barn. One gal was looking at it real hard. Wife new her, I didn't. Never met her in person, just spoke on the phone. It just happen be the gal I spoke with on the phone when we made a deal for her to buy out of the field this week. Mind you, we never talked price...she didn't ask and I didn't tell her. I guess the conversation didn't get that far. Where it was left, she was going to drop off her wagon for me to stack the hay. So, I guess that is a commitment in the right direction. I have been running the same ad for several months selling the last of the grass hay I had for $5/bale.

What was gnawing on me was not that she was looking else where for hay, happens all the time...price shoppers...it was the guy selling the hay for $3.50/bale. How can anyone make any money at that price?

So, what I ended up doing is buying the hay myself and reselling it for $5/bale. Impulse buy...maybe. Not trying to be greedy...just trying to play fair.

So, what would you have done?


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

same as you.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I would have gone home and then kicked myself for not buying the whole batch and flipping it.


----------



## jrcrumiI (Jun 10, 2013)

Flipped it


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

You made the right move!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It always baffles me why the heck someone would sell hay for under the market.They would never do that with grain or livestock.

It would be like corn being $5 and selling it for 3.50.You bet I would buy it and resell it!!!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Figuring $.25 every time you handle a bale, you're probably netting $.75 - $1 per bale, without the risk, sweat, etc. Smart!

Tell him you'd like a 5 year contract for all he can produce at the same price, same quality. Then send me a 10% commission check for suggesting this.

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

You made the right move.

I did something similar this Spring. I cut one place on halves, 30 acres. The owner had spent $3,200 in fertilizer. He had priced his half at $30 a roll. A local was offering $25 and take it all. He asked me what he should do? I bought his half at $30 to feed myself.

Had it happen again last week. Same field and owner. He offered me his half at $25 so he did not have to fool with it. Then offered me his barn to store it in for free. I paid the $25 and hauled it home.

On two cuttings we totaled 282 rolls. The owner has $11.32 per roll in fertilizer. He is an older gent (80) and wants to be "fair".


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Figuring $.25 every time you handle a bale, you're probably netting $.75 - $1 per bale, without the risk, sweat, etc. Smart!
> 
> Tell him you'd like a 5 year contract for all he can produce at the same price, same quality. Then send me a 10% commission check for suggesting this.
> 
> Ralph


If I came online earlier I would have told you the same idea but only charge 5%. PM me for my adress so you can send the check.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I know where to come for an agent...maybe I can play one for the other to get best price...LOL. Didn't take long to sell the hay...less then a week. Never heard from the gal that initially wanted the hay.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dill said:


> I would have gone home and then kicked myself for not buying the whole batch and flipping it.


I agree. If some moron wants to sell primo hay for zero profit, buy it, bring it home and resell it for $6/bale.

2 things are accomplished, you make more per bale than if you did the work a yourself and you take a competitor out of the market place willing to sell good hay cheaper than you!!!


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I know where to come for an agent...maybe I can play one for the other to get best price...LOL. It took me less than a week to get rid of the hay. Never heard from the gal who initially wanted it.


----------

